# Big Joshy Swimbaits



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

So i have been haveing trouble with the bigger swims 3.2? i think.......
When I rig them on a jig head 1/8 oz or lighter they dont swim true for me. They twist and turn to there side sometimes even do a complete 360 degree turn... So today I took one and started shaveing at the front of the body to make it more I guess arodynamic(sp?) dont even know if thats the right way to phrase it.... Butt it worked..... Very well. I havent had the problem witht he smaller baits only the bigger size.. Any one else experience this?? I noticed when I 1st pulled them from the bag where the tail tapers to the paddle tail was all bent up and not straigh(maybe from packaging when still to soft? IDK) But that was just one pack, so I know thats not why they were running out of wack.

This post is not complaining about a product, as I will still buy them cause there a great swimbait, dont want anybody thinking that. Just wondering if anybody else has experienced this,and what did you do to make it run right? I know they should be used on a heavier head, but I like the slow fall they get on the smaller weights..


Oh and btw, I was not useing a snap, and was useing 8lb mono, And it didnt matter if I reeled slow or fast....


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Try using swim bait hooks instead of jig heads. They are weighted so the bait will run true.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Never had a problem with them. Easy on the hook and the action is awesome. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Try using swim bait hooks instead of jig heads. They are weighted so the bait will run true.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Ha, funny thing is I have used the belley weighted hooks on hollowed bodied swims for bass, but never when useing a solid soft plastic swims for s"eyes. Just always used jig heads like I would on a sassy shad or something,but with a bigger hook to go with the body of the bait.... I will give them a try. Off the top of your head whats the smallest weight they come in? Im thinking 1/8 oz or 1/4 oz.. And Im really shooting for being able to use with a 1/16 oz head for a SUPER slow fall off a steady retrieve.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

backlashed said:


> Never had a problem with them. Easy on the hook and the action is awesome.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


 Have you used the bigger size with a 1/16 oz head?

Oh and to those useing these baits(that time of yr!) when i get a bait to torn to thread on the hook. Just turn it upside down and re-rig it. actions a tad bit different but the fish dont seem to mind, and it'll get you twice as many fish on one swim!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Not being a smart alec or anything....... but hydrodynamic would be the word you were looking for. As far as the weighted swimbait hooks, you can get them as light as 1/32nd of an oz. They're made by Falcon Lures. They're not a screw in style swim bait hook. I should say they are a weighted G Lock worm hook with lead on them. Land Big Fish has them on their web site, and they usually have them in stock at their store off Manchester Rd. in Coventry. You can get them in 1/32nd, 1/16th, and 3/32nd weights, and hook sizes from 3/0 to 5/0 in each weight. I've used them before, and they're a pretty decent hooks. Not on the level of Owner or Gamakatsu, but they're not bad.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Not being a smart alec or anything....... but hydrodynamic would be the word you were looking for. As far as the weighted swimbait hooks, you can get them as light as 1/32nd of an oz. They're made by Falcon Lures. They're not a screw in style swim bait hook. I should say they are a weighted G Lock worm hook with lead on them. Land Big Fish has them on their web site, and they usually have them in stock at their store off Manchester Rd. in Coventry. You can get them in 1/32nd, 1/16th, and 3/32nd weights, and hook sizes from 3/0 to 5/0 in each weight. I've used them before, and they're a pretty decent hooks. Not on the level of Owner or Gamakatsu, but they're not bad.


Thanks! and yea thats what I ment(hydrodynamic) what he said.. lol thanks again


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone else haveing this problem with the large big joshy swims when useing Lighter jig heads?????


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

can you stick about 1" piese of wire in bely for balance,or where is needed,the wire is not hevy like led it may balance that ond drop slowly to botom.

snag


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Not being a smart alec or anything....... but hydrodynamic would be the word you were looking for. As far as the weighted swimbait hooks, you can get them as light as 1/32nd of an oz. They're made by Falcon Lures. They're not a screw in style swim bait hook. I should say they are a weighted G Lock worm hook with lead on them. Land Big Fish has them on their web site, and they usually have them in stock at their store off Manchester Rd. in Coventry. You can get them in 1/32nd, 1/16th, and 3/32nd weights, and hook sizes from 3/0 to 5/0 in each weight. I've used them before, and they're a pretty decent hooks. Not on the level of Owner or Gamakatsu, but they're not bad.


If i'm not mistaken, falcon only uses gamakatzu hooks....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

the 3.25 inch bait was designed to swim without twisting on the 1/8th oz jig they come with. I was just using one today on an 1/8 oz jig. I have done alot of testing and i have found its just the nature of swimbaits to be very touchy and sensitive to how they are rigged and weight placement and line tie position will totally change how any swimbait moves. I talk about this on my tips page on my site. Here it is. Notice I list the smallest jig weight for good aciton on a 3.25 at 1/8th oz.

JIG SIZE AND WEIGHT: 
This may be the most important aspect of fishing with Swaggin' Minnows. Slight changes in jig weight will drastically change how your bait swims and at what depth it runs. Even where the line tie is on a jig and the shape of the lead will determine the baits action. The Jigs that are included in the packs are a good starting point. But there are plenty of times when you will want to use different jig weights for different situations. Many of the store bought swimbaits with the lead molded in are too heavy to fish slowly enough in water 6 ft or less. Swaggin&#8217; Minnows have been designed from the ground up to swim well at slow speeds in shallower water. Each bait has point where if you try to use a jig that is too light or too heavy you will not get a good swimming action. A good swimming action is where the tail wags and the body also rocks side to side. Using too light of a jig will result in less tail action and more body rock. Using a very heavy jig will eliminate all body movement and then you just have a wagging tail. These bait actions will still catch fish. But nothing triggers fish to bite like a Swaggin&#8217; Minnow that has body and tail movement at the same time.

This small chart will help you know where to start when selecting a jig weight for each size Swaggin' Minnow.
2.3 inch - 1/16oz &#8211; 1/8oz
2.75inch - 3/32oz &#8211; 1/4oz
3.25inch - 1/8oz &#8211; 3/8oz

There are ways to work around this. I know you love to fish super light jigs. But the problem is that with the tiny bit of lead at the nose of the bait there is not enough stability to make it track straight. A few things you could try. Use your lightest jig and put a small nail weight in the belly to keep it running true. Or rig it texas style on a bass hook that wont come back out the top and slide a treble on the hook. There are also some wire rigs for swimbaits out there that just screw in the front and have a treble to hang on the baits belly. Just a few ideas but every bait I have ever used mine or other companies has a limit to how light a jig you can use without spinning.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh it just occured to me does the jig you are trying to use have a 90 degree hook eye? 


Oh and yeah a crooked tail can cause problems, but I don't know about causing spin. 

I hate crooked baits that why I switched to putting all my minnow swimbaits in clamshells to keep them as straight as possible. Maybe some day I will even have custom formed clamshells, but I can't justify the cost just yet.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> If i'm not mistaken, falcon only uses gamakatzu hooks....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You are probably right .... I haven't used that many Gamakatsu hooks so I'm not that familiar with them. I know Gamakatsu has a hook named the G Lock. To be honest, I just mentioned Gamakatsu's because a lot of people seem to like them. If the Falcon hooks are Gamakatsu's, then I know I why I use Owner or Mustad hooks instead. 

Just kidding........ kinda lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Joshy, And the heads im useing have a 90 degree angle. And Im with you were a bent tail wont make it spin,and that the lure im useing just dont agree with the smaller 1/16 oz heads(unless tweaked a little). Really only bad thing about shaveing it down though is I loose some body and it fall a little faster.... And I was not aware that you swithed your packaging. But like I said it was only one bag out of a bunch bought that had some bent baits.... Im going to experiment with some of the ideas thrown around on here.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Have you used the bigger size with a 1/16 oz head?


No, I use the recommended weight jig head. Been wanting to try a bait keeper jig head though.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> You are probably right .... I haven't used that many Gamakatsu hooks so I'm not that familiar with them. I know Gamakatsu has a hook named the G Lock. To be honest, I just mentioned Gamakatsu's because a lot of people seem to like them. If the Falcon hooks are Gamakatsu's, then I know I why I use Owner or Mustad hooks instead.
> 
> Just kidding........ kinda lol


I believe (atleast by what i've bought from them) falcon uses both the g-lock hook and the superline EWG for their weighted shank hooks. For a swimbait, the superline hooks would be the way to go. The g-locks are pretty flimsy.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> For a swimbait, the superline hooks would be the way to go. The g-locks are pretty flimsy.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


that would depend on what kind of line he's using. The lighter g lock hooks are good with mono. But, those heavier hooks need a braided line for good hook sets. That's not to say you have to use a super line with heavy hooks, but it certainly helps to get a better hook set.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> I believe (atleast by what i've bought from them) falcon uses both the g-lock hook and the superline EWG for their weighted shank hooks. For a swimbait, the superline hooks would be the way to go. The g-locks are pretty flimsy.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You're right about the G Lock (if that's what the Falcon hooks are) being flimsy. I had 12 and 13 inch largemouth open them up. I didn't lose any of the fish, but the hook was opened up pretty bad. Granted I leaned on the fish pretty heavy with the gear I was using, but they were barely 1 lb. fish.


----------

